# Did Christ speak primarily Hebrew, Greek, or Latin?



## Radar (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 6, 2004)

Neither. Most likely He spoke Aramaic. Notice the translations in Mark.


----------

